# Fitting roof bars for a windsurfer



## Ken38 (Mar 24, 2009)

I have a Hymer C 622 CL and want to fit roof bars to carry a windsurfer.
Any recommendations?
If I fitted myself what fixings would I use? Drilling holes in the roof seems drastic but probably necessary.


----------



## Ken38 (Mar 24, 2009)

Sorry I posted this in the wrong category can a moderator move it for me please?


----------

